# Must have books



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

What are your must have books ? Looking to buy a few and thought I would ask everyone elses opinion.



1} Goats produce too !


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been very happy with the recipes from Making Artisan Cheese by Tim Smith. His recipes are comparable to Peter Dixon's, another favorite resource for cheese making recipes.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

My standby and a well-worn book in my cheese room is "The Cheesemaker's Manual", by Margaret P Morris. I think Cathy at Dairy Connection.com has it or Hoegger Supply. Jennifer


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have both of the books listed above but I would also highly recommend American Farmstead Cheese by Paul Kindsedt.

You can get it from Amazon - here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/American-Farmstead-Cheese-Complete-Selling/dp/1931498776


----------

